# MKIV Jetta Rear Deck Removal?



## cdgreene83 (Nov 12, 2008)

Anyone know exactly how to take this off?


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

that's simple. pop the covers off the child seat anchors, should be a 13mm bolt I think on each one you remove, unplug the 3rd brake light from underneath, lift up the front a bit to pop the lip loose (there are little white push down plugs to hold it down), and pull forward and up. Comes right out.


----------

